# مشكله في softner



## mabunaseer (2 أكتوبر 2011)

يوجد لدي مشكله في جهاز سوفتنر بحيث يقوم ادخال ملح الي داخل مولد البخار مما ادى اعطال متكرره بجهاز التعقيم ارجو الافادة بطريقه استعماله وخطوات لازاله هذه المشكله وارجو ان تكون بالسرعه القصوى


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (3 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم دخول الاملاح الى المرجل يعني ان السوفتنر يحتاج الى تنشيط او تبديل لمادة الرزن التي بداخله
فهل يتم تنشيط الرزن ام لا ؟ 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## mabunaseer (4 أكتوبر 2011)

بصراحه السوفتنر جديد ولم يتم استعماله من قبل وهو اول استعمال له مع جهاز التعقيم الحالي


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (4 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
في العادة يكون الرزن داخل السوفتنر قبل الاستخدام مشبع ويحتاج الى عمليتي تنشيط متتابعتين . 
وللتوضيح اذا كان بالامكان تزويدي بمواصفاته لتحديد طريقة التنشيط اذا لم تكن موصوفة في كتاب التشغيل
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## mabunaseer (6 أكتوبر 2011)

جهاز السوفتنر جهاز جديد ولم يتم استعماله من قبل وهو مصنوع لشركة getinge للاجهزة التعقيم و نحن نقوم بعملة تنشيطه يوميا وبنفس الوقت ولكن مشكله تواجد الملح ما زالت قائمة نوعه Princess


----------



## kadhim ali (15 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي اذا كانت المعادن المستعملة تتحمل استخدام حامض الهيروكلوريك ابدا بغلسة بالحامض
واذا لم تتحمل قصدي تتاكل 
افرغ الرزن وانقعة لمدة 12ساعة بالحامض ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## حسام محمود فهمي (3 يناير 2012)

اذا كانت عملية التنشيط تتم بعد اذابة الملح جيدا فلن تحدث هذه المشكله لأن عدم ذوبان الملح ودخول بعض الكتل المتماسكة من الملح مع اندفاع المياه يؤي الي كسر الفلاتر ودخول بعض الريزن الي الغلايه


----------



## i7san (17 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم​أخي الكريم ما دام السوفتنر جديد لازم تتأكد من الخطوات التالية قبل تنشيط السوفتنر :
1 . تأكد من كمية وملوحة الماء داخل خزان الملح .
2 . تأكد من عملية جودة السحب (عملية رقم 2 من برنامج التنشيط والتي هي سحب الملح ) يجوز خرطوم السحب مش داخل مظبوط في فواشة الملح . 
وان شاء الله خير .​


----------

